# Night of the Living Dead



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Lies Well Disguised: Night of the Living Dead

If you watched the entire Golden Globes last night, you witnessed the reanimation of a corpse (no, not Warren Beatty). Popcorn peddler Orville Redenbacher, who suffered a heart attack and drowned in his tub in 1995 (now his products have zero trans fat), was Frankensteined with parts of three actors--one each for voice, body and face--to create a ****ing creepy digital Deadenbacher.

The spot was created by Florida ad agency Crispin Porter + Bogusky. generally considered the top "creative" shop in America right now.

GAWKER.com January 16, 2007


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Ya know, I heard that commercial, but didn't see it because I was in here at my computer. I thought, that does NOT sound like Orville to me, and he's dead-- how'd he do a new commercial - WTF? Now it all makes sense.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Even before the awards show I saw that commercial. I was surprised that they were showing Orville doing a commerical mixing it up with the past and present.


----------

